# CAAD10 sizing help



## daveappen

I'm 5'10" with a 33" cycling inseam. I tried using the fit calculator at wrenchscience.com and this is what it recommended:


Height: 70.00 in
Sternum Notch: 57.00 in
Inseam Length: 33.00 in
Arm Length: 25.00 in
Shoulder Width: 16.00 in

WS Recommended Road Sizes	
======================= 
WS Recommended Road Sizes 
Frame Size center-to-center: 54 cm
Frame Size center-to-top: 56 cm
Overall Reach: 66.23 cm
Saddle Height: 74.01 cm
Handlebar Width: 42 cm


Based on the above, it looks like I should get the CAAD10 in size 56. The size 56 has an effective top tube length of 56cm and with ~10-11cm stem length would put it right around the 66.23cm overall reach recommended by wrenchscience.

I'd like to get some initial feedback here before I go and try this bike out. So, does a size 56 CAAD10 sound okay based on my measurements? Or should I step down to a size 54? And those of you with similar measurements, could you chime in with what size bike frame you have? Thanks in advance.


----------



## sherlock

Test ride both? Seems to be the easiest way to decide 

If there's a case where you feel really stretched out on the 56cm, and hunched up on the 54cm, get the smaller bike and buy/trade for a longer stem.


----------



## TM-17

i am 6"2 with a pant/jean inseam of 33 1/4. I am running a 60cm frame 2011 blk/wht. 

A 58 would of fit but i had ALOT of seat post showing and the saddle pushed back a good deal . I may have had to put on a longer stem on it also.

right now the saddle is about centered with the the post. I am using an Adamo saddle and there is about 2 cm front and back of movable space on each side The stock bars are size 44 with a 128 drop and 70 reach and the stem is 110mm at 6 degrees. I might have to try a 100mm stem if i go with a bar that has a longer reach say in the 90 ( like USE Summit).


----------



## RickRandhawa

I wouldn't worry about it too much man....just go test ride both and pick whichever feels better. I racked my brain on which to get as I was squarely in the middle (55). I went with the 56 b/c thats the one they had in rival build, but truth be told, the 54 would have worked fine as well...i'm sure either one can be made to fit perfectly.


----------



## daveappen

RickRandhawa said:


> I wouldn't worry about it too much man....just go test ride both and pick whichever feels better. I racked my brain on which to get as I was squarely in the middle (55). I went with the 56 b/c thats the one they had in rival build, but truth be told, the 54 would have worked fine as well...i'm sure either one can be made to fit perfectly.


Yeah, I feel I'm right in the middle at 55 as well. If you don't mind me asking, what are your measurements?


----------



## CAADEL

daveappen said:


> I'm 5'10" with a 33" cycling inseam.
> ...
> 
> Based on the above, it looks like I should get the CAAD10 in size 56. The size 56 has an effective top tube length of 56cm and with ~10-11cm stem length would put it right around the 66.23cm overall reach recommended by wrenchscience.
> 
> I'd like to get some initial feedback here before I go and try this bike out. So, does a size 56 CAAD10 sound okay based on my measurements? Or should I step down to a size 54? And those of you with similar measurements, could you chime in with what size bike frame you have? Thanks in advance.


I'm 5'10" with a 33" inseam too and my CAAD10 is a 56cm. The stock stem is 10cm and it feels right to me. I wouldn't buy an 11cm stem. 
The saddle is in the forwardmost position on the seat post (20mm offset). So if I ever upgrade the seat post, a zero offset would work too.
I tried a 54cm but it was too compact for my liking. 

Anyway, 56cm is what you are looking for.


----------



## RickRandhawa

5'10", 32 inseam, with little t-rex arms (not sure the length). 

Got a pro fitting...adjusted the seat height, got a slightly shorter stem ...good to go!


----------



## Accordion

6'2" and rode a 58cm CAAD9 and went with a 58cm CAAD10. My fitter told me I could have fit on a 60cm as well and it's just preference. He told me I would NOT fit on a 56cm CAAD.


----------



## jboyd122

I'm 5' 9 3/4" with a 31" inseam. I ride a 56cm CAAD 10. I was back and forth between a 54 and 56 and ended up with the 56 after riding both and putting both through the ringer. I was initially eyeballed at 54cm but after a true fitting the 56cm ended up being better. I'm thinking I may shorten my stem from the 100mm to an 80mm to bring back the reach a little bit.


----------



## chill716

i would recommend a 56, I am 5' 10" and thats what i ride. my measurements are the same as yours too


----------



## CAAD2

I too am 5'10" with a 33 inch inseam and I ride a 56cm CAAD10 and I find it very comfortable.


----------



## daveappen

Thanks for all the replies. More are welcome to help ease my decision. I did try both a 54 and 56 and given my inexperience with how a road bike should feel, I had a hard time deciding which one felt better, let alone which one is actually ideal for me in the long run.

Also, the size 56 comes with a standover of 80.1cm (31.5"). So with my cycling inseam of 33" (and that's measured tightly against my groin/pelvic bone), is 1.5" of clearance enough? I'd hate to find out the hard way...


----------



## heybrady

I'd say 56 is the right one. Stand over is almost meaningless, pay more attention to top tube and reach. 

I am 6'2" with 35.5" inseam and long arms and have a 60cm caad8. My brother is your size and rides 56 Allez fwiw.


----------



## Yamabushi

I am also 5'10" with 33" inseam. I currently have a CAAD9 size 56 with a slammed 120mm stem. The bike fits me quite well. That being said, compared to when I purchased the bike, I am now more flexible with more core strength. Because of that, I'd like to be able to have more drop than I can get with my size 56. Therefore, I will hopefully be moving over to a CAAD10 size 54 in the next 3-5 weeks.

I'd say given your measurements you can likely fit either the 54 or the 56. IMHO, the deciding factors are how much drop you need and what length stem you prefer. If you need a lot of drop and want a longer stem go with the 54, if you don't need as much drop and prefer a shorter stem, I think you'll be happy with the 56.


----------



## MUKAMOmember

when I went to one of our lbs, the salesperson just sized me up to be a 56cm. I test rode a white CAAD 10 that they had displayed on a top rack. The only thing that needed adjustment was the seat height and tire pressures. I really liked the bike and I had my heart set on buying it. I found a better deal of a new black CAAD 10 5 online that is completely stock, so I made the purchase instead of buying from lbs. I know people should support their lbs, but with the savings I made, I could buy another quality wheelset. I say, to the op, to test ride both 54cm and 56cm and go with what feels best. I come from previous bicycling background of sorts, so it was easy for me to know what feels right.


----------



## daveappen

MUKAMOmember said:


> when I went to one of our lbs, the salesperson just sized me up to be a 56cm. I test rode a white CAAD 10 that they had displayed on a top rack. The only thing that needed adjustment was the seat height and tire pressures. I really liked the bike and I had my heart set on buying it. I found a better deal of a new black CAAD 10 5 online that is completely stock, so I made the purchase instead of buying from lbs. I know people should support their lbs, but with the savings I made, I could buy another quality wheelset. I say, to the op, to test ride both 54cm and 56cm and go with what feels best. I come from previous bicycling background of sorts, so it was easy for me to know what feels right.



What are your dimensions?


----------



## daveappen

Yamabushi said:


> I am also 5'10" with 33" inseam. I currently have a CAAD9 size 56 with a slammed 120mm stem. The bike fits me quite well. That being said, compared to when I purchased the bike, I am now more flexible with more core strength. Because of that, I'd like to be able to have more drop than I can get with my size 56. Therefore, I will hopefully be moving over to a CAAD10 size 54 in the next 3-5 weeks.
> 
> I'd say given your measurements you can likely fit either the 54 or the 56. IMHO, the deciding factors are how much drop you need and what length stem you prefer. If you need a lot of drop and want a longer stem go with the 54, if you don't need as much drop and prefer a shorter stem, I think you'll be happy with the 56.



So with a 56, it would be a less aggressive position than if I were to go with a size 54?


----------



## MUKAMOmember

^ I'm probably around 5' 10",..... if I have shoes on, maybe 5' 11". Since I wear shoes while riding, it makes a slight difference in seat height. The salesperson at the time I test rode a white CAAD 10 at a lbs, offered to put me on a trainer for a more specific fit, but I just agreed with him on his suggestion that a 56cm should be the right fit. Before entering the shop, I searched online on pointers on how to get the right sized road bike, and pretty much a size 56cm is the correct one for my height. Either going with a 54cm or a 56cm, both can be tweaked for a better fit by replacing the stem, getting a zero offset seatpost, and selecting the crank arm length.


----------



## jcgill

FYI I am 5'10" with a 31" inseam (longer torso, shorter legs compared to you) i got a 54 and it fits me very well, the stock stem was the correct length, i just flipped it for a more aggressive fit.


----------



## vette

jcgill said:


> FYI I am 5'10" with a 31" inseam (longer torso, shorter legs compared to you) i got a 54 and it fits me very well, the stock stem was the correct length, i just flipped it for a more aggressive fit.


same here ,gotta 110 stem and seat back all the way


----------



## Yamabushi

daveappen said:


> So with a 56, it would be a less aggressive position than if I were to go with a size 54?


Yes, that's exactly right!


----------



## TM-17

I have a 6* stem at 110. I have been looking at Deda bars ad stems but can "see" how much more the 8* stem would look.


----------



## climbinthebigring

I am 6'1.75'' and I ride a 58cm CAAD 10. It fits great. The seat isn't pushed forward all the way on the setback seat post but it's close. I could have gone with a 56cm and a crazy long stem with a lot of setback and still gotten my preferred fit so you should be fine as long as you are close with frame sizing. I have a new headset cap on order cause the tall one that comes with the bike is just too high.


----------



## Bosplya

I'm 5'11" with a 32" inseam. I picked up a 56cm CAAD10. The seat is almost in it's most forward position. The shop fitted me and replaced the C3 stem for a shorter C2 (90mm?) stem. I've been comfortable with the 60 miles I've done so far on it.


----------

